# 2.4km



## Mist1kaL (26 Sep 2005)

how long is 2.4km in blocks plz


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Sep 2005)

Firstly, welcome to Army.ca. You've hit the board with a wide variety of simple questions, some of which might be answered by searching the forums, or by using other on line resources. Your best course of action to start with is to spend some time reading and researching in the forums. You will find a lot of useful information, here are a few recommended starting points:

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
(see the sections on Basic Training and Officer)

Basic Training - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103989.html#msg103989
Officer - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103985.html#msg103985

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Take your time and explore the forum content. You'll get a good idea of what has already been discussed, and what approaches to posing questions might get the best results.

*For your current question, try the GMaps Pedometer and plot a route in your own neighbourhood:
http://www.sueandpaul.com/gmapPedometer/*

I'll lock up this thread for now while you start your research.

Cheers


----------

